# Wasserpumpe anschließen



## SirDaradon (2. Januar 2019)

*Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe heute meine Wasserkühlung custom zusammengebaut und frage mich nun wie ich die Pumpe anschließen. 
Zum anschließen liegt ein 4 Pin Lüfterkabel vor(hab ich angeschlossen )

Und ein 2Pin Stromstecker. Weiß nur nicht wo der ran soll.
Die anschlüsse sowie die Pumpe liegen als Bild bei. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!!


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Sie aus wie ein Molex-Stecker und als gehört der ans Netzteil. Gibts zu dem Teil keine Anleitung?


----------



## SirDaradon (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Leider ist da keine Anleitung bei. Aber wie soll man den ans Netzteil anschließen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Mit dem dazugehörigen Gegenstück vom Netzteil! Ich wette mit dir, das du es findest, wenn du mal genauer hinschaust mit beiden Augen.


----------



## Traylite (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Moderne Netzteile haben meist nur noch einen Strang davon dran (so zwei  stecke c.a), wenn du ein modulares NT hast, schau noch mal beim Kabel  Zubehör.


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Gemeint ist sowas hier, das befindet sich sicher an Deinem NT.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDaradon (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Ich habe an meinem Netzteil: darkpowerpro11 keinen 4pin anschluss oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Traylite (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

Das sollte zubehör zu deinem NT sein , in etwa


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*



SirDaradon schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Netzteil: darkpowerpro11 keinen 4pin anschluss oder verstehe ich was falsch?



Sicher hasten Molex-Anschluss. Die sind an den Kombikabeln mit dran.
Du musst halt das richtige Kabel beim Kabelmanagement verwenden (es gibt auch welche die nur SATA verteilen).


----------



## DOcean (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserpumpe anschließen*

um das hier einmal rund zu machen...

das 4Pin Lüfter Kabel überträgt bei deiner Pumpe nur Steuersignale (PWM (wie schnell soll die Pumpe laufen vom MB), und Tacho (wie schnell läuft sie wirklich zum MB))
das andere 4 Pin Kabel ist ein Molex Kabel und versorgt deinen Pumpe mit Spannung (ohne den Stecker läuft die Pumpe nicht, ohne den anderen sollte sie schon laufen, bei dir werden nur 12V und GND verwendet daher fehlen 2 Anschlüsse)


Wo man das passende Gegenstück findet steht ja schon weiter oben...


----------

